# Turretin loc. necessity of consequent/consequence



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2013)

One of the most valuable things I've ever learned in theology came over the last few years reading primarily Richard Muller and Wilhelm van Asselt. They noted that the Reformed Scholastics made the distinction between the necessity of the consequent (absolute necessity) and the necessity of the consequence (contingent necessity). Where does Turretin, for example, deal with this? Van Asselt only touches on it indirectly, from what I recall.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 21, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Where does Turretin, for example, deal with this?



Institutes of Elenctic Theology Volume I, question XIV.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 21, 2013)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Institutes of Elenctic Theology Volume I, question XIV.



I think it is Vol. 1, question 12, section XIV.


----------

